# GUYS! We all REALLY need to pitch in for that new server...



## Pandion (Nov 15, 2006)

Help Dragoneer and the crew out! We owe them at least that much for just even having this space up on the web for us, regardless of drama and the policies (which I dont see what the fuss is all about, lol), but anywho. Submissions are barely even going up without having to click "Submit" fifty-ought times, and even then my latest ones haven't shown up in my gallery as some users are telling me. Its there, FOR ME, but they check my gallery and its NOT, so yea... PITCH IN. Unless you wanna be uploading GHOST SUBMISSIONS (whoever the fuck said that in another post)


----------



## goat (Nov 15, 2006)

we know                  .


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 16, 2006)

People have other things to pay for first ya know. Alot of things would come first.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 16, 2006)

Pull a sheezy and take down the site until people whore you enough cash for it.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 16, 2006)

Theres a such thing as wanting to donate but not having the ability to send the money ya know. Living with parents sucks.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Nov 16, 2006)

Pandion said:
			
		

> Help Dragoneer and the crew out! We owe them at least that much for just even having this space up on the web for us, regardless of drama and the policies (which I dont see what the fuss is all about, you fucking whiners, lol), but anywho. Submissions are barely even going up without having to click "Submit" fifty-ought times, and even then my latest ones haven't shown up in my gallery as some users are telling me. Its there, FOR ME, but they check my gallery and its NOT, so yea... PITCH IN. Unless you wanna be uploading GHOST SUBMISSIONS (whoever the fuck said that in another post)



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/54567/

I'm already doing something and I've already raised some money. Everyone is free to join in, or have their favourite song pianoised by me.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 16, 2006)

You really shouldn't tell people that they HAVE to donate money, as they're hardly going to feel charitable if someone's telling them to do it. Besides, with the dreaded Xmas around the corner, most will need all the money they can get. That said, I have donated some money, and hope those who can spare a bit and are feeling generous will too.


----------



## Aikon (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm so far in the hole right now I can't do it.  I promised myself if I came to enjoy this site (and I do) that I would donate frequently.  This just comes at a bad time for me, and others as Christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## Tamen (Nov 17, 2006)

I would pitch in, but asking for money after the recent events seems to be a bit of a bad idea.  Start a drama battle, make a whole lot of people angry, add to that the speed of the site likely due to the drama, and after a herd of people leave, ask for cash?  Eh... I don't feel that FA represents me anymore, and thus, sorry.  I use this primarily as a business tool, and since so many people (who actually buy art) left, my business has been down.  

No donations from me unless change ensues, then I'll happily chip in a good amount.


----------



## Itreyu (Nov 17, 2006)

Im workin on it bro. Just another week and ill send some cash..  Sucks getting paid every two weeks lol.


----------



## keeshah (Nov 18, 2006)

Pandion said:
			
		

> Help Dragoneer and the crew out! We owe them at least that much for just even having this space up on the web for us, regardless of drama and the policies (which I dont see what the fuss is all about, you fucking whiners, lol), but anywho. Submissions are barely even going up without having to click "Submit" fifty-ought times, and even then my latest ones haven't shown up in my gallery as some users are telling me. Its there, FOR ME, but they check my gallery and its NOT, so yea... PITCH IN. Unless you wanna be uploading GHOST SUBMISSIONS (whoever the fuck said that in another post)



I chucked in the max donation the amazon system allows.. $50.00
donator #12...


----------



## keeshah (Nov 18, 2006)

Tamen said:
			
		

> I would pitch in, but asking for money after the recent events seems to be a bit of a bad idea.  Start a drama battle, make a whole lot of people angry, add to that the speed of the site likely due to the drama, and after a herd of people leave, ask for cash?  Eh... I don't feel that FA represents me anymore, and thus, sorry.  I use this primarily as a business tool, and since so many people (who actually buy art) left, my business has been down.
> 
> No donations from me unless change ensues, then I'll happily chip in a good amount.



So your saying they should have desided the cub art issue by holding a donations contest..  
each $1.00 = one vote..  

Pit the cub artists agaisnt the clean artists in a battle of who has the deepest pockets, an is more passionate about having or banning cub art to put there money where there mouth is? 

Heh with all the Drama, it would have bought a really big server for the winner.


----------



## Tamen (Nov 18, 2006)

keeshah said:
			
		

> Tamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that strategy might've worked (considering that most of the people into the harder stuff generally don't want to pay for it, we might've been rid of cub art AND had new equipment...), but that wasn't the point I was trying to make.  The point I had in mind was that now, after making people angry, and pushing people away, is not the best time to ask for money.  But, seeing as the site seems to be in its death throes, I suppose there is no other time to hold out the begging cup.  

My other assertion was that I don't want to pay for other peoples' porn.  I was yelled at enough for trying to "restrict the freedom" of FA by desiring to ban certain acts  in art.  So, yes.  People can put their money where their mouths are, now.  There are simply fewer people to do so.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 18, 2006)

Tamen said:
			
		

> Well, that strategy might've worked (considering that most of the people into the harder stuff generally don't want to pay for it, we might've been rid of cub art AND had new equipment...), but that wasn't the point I was trying to make.  The point I had in mind was that now, after making people angry, and pushing people away, is not the best time to ask for money.  But, seeing as the site seems to be in its death throes, I suppose there is no other time to hold out the begging cup.
> 
> My other assertion was that I don't want to pay for other peoples' porn.  I was yelled at enough for trying to "restrict the freedom" of FA by desiring to ban certain acts  in art.  So, yes.  People can put their money where their mouths are, now.  There are simply fewer people to do so.


....
..
...

...

What?

That piece of text is just like...so... 
Yeah.....:?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 18, 2006)

FA is hardly in its "Death Throes".


----------



## Tamen (Nov 19, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Tamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really know how to break it down any simpler form for you... I suppose I could try if you're really having that much difficulty understanding it.  Try reading the previous posts to see if that helps you.  

I'm afraid I'm not really sure what "yeah" implies as far as description.


----------



## Tamen (Nov 19, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> FA is hardly in its "Death Throes".



Really?  Because I keep getting these white screens, inability to post art, and inability to read my messages!  Must be my imagination.  


I didn't mean the community, I meant the ability to actually use the site.  You don't want me to go into the other aspect.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 19, 2006)

in the time since I began using FA, there have been much more severe outages and errors than the current ones. Then again, I haven't tried submitting in over a week and it really doesn't bother me if everyone's uploads aren't making it into my inbox.

For a site in its death throes, visit Yerf.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 20, 2006)

Tamen said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I understand it completely. It's just 


			
				Tamen said:
			
		

> My other assertion was that I don't want to pay for other peoples' porn.  I was yelled at enough for trying to "restrict the freedom" of FA by desiring to ban certain acts  in art.  So, yes.  People can put their money where their mouths are, now.  There are simply fewer people to do so.


To what they're saying, only about 5% left (or 5% something). Yes, this 5% is going to have all the money. You're not 'paying' for someone esles porn, you're 'paying' for a improved server (which was going on the fritz anyway). You're 'paying' to keep to ability to have a free public profile.
If you think of this as paying, well why bother using it then? You're in the completely wrong mindset. You're not being forced to donate, you're making the Admins (and Krew) pull less from their pokcet.
They've already made the site _for you_, they let _you_ upload your art and they let _you_ view it too. All out of their good will.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Tamen said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for voicing those concerns, Tamen. We're most definitely listening, but we are also limited in what can be done at present with the resources (people/$) at our disposal. 
I know tech-side _are_ working hard to try to resolve those issues which arose right in the midst of the events of two weeks ago and have been following ongoing discussions/action on that front all last night (now pushing 9am here). 

Since the worst of the database/hosting/server/etc. slowdowns, around 10 days ago, our daily throughput has been recovering steadily as various fixes have been made to the way the database software works.





These are no trivial amounts of traffic, but still not enough to fulfil the peak-time need; hence the lagging/WSODs/etc.

And yes, glitches such as the submissions counting _have_ been thrown into the mix during that period. In an ideal situation, we would not wish to test everything in the live environment without being 100% sure it would work first, but there has been little choice in the matter.



			
				Tamen said:
			
		

> I didn't mean the community, I meant the ability to actually use the site.  You don't want me to go into the other aspect.



For yesterday, despite everything, we still had over 600 _successfully_ uploaded submissions, compared with a maximum of around 900 around three weeks ago. Probably somewhat down owing to many artists being at MFF, too (hope y'all enjoyed ).
The number of active users is running at 95-100% of previous levels and (attempted) traffic at 90-110%.

Will be keeping a keen eye on things again, today, of course.

=



			
				Hanazawa said:
			
		

> For a site in its death throes, visit Yerf.



Hadn't been following the latest news, Hanazawa, but having read the current site status thread, I can't exactly say I'm happy. 
Hoping they can get their act together but am well aware it's no walk-in-the-park. (The last 2 1/2 weeks here are ample indication of that).

I know roughly how many dollars/hours I've thrown into the pot to try to _help_ build FA as a community/safe haven for thousands of people and am well aware that many others have contributed likewise, and more, plus in the (vital) sharing of their various arts and networking to help bring us together.
All along, it would've been much, much easier to have given up, but personally, despite the frustrations and way things have turned out for some people, I'm certain that the endeavor has been worthwhile.
Obviously, everyone is free to make up there own mind in this regard.

Best wishes,
David/u2k


----------



## Tamen (Nov 20, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Tamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TL/DR...

Just kidding.  But there are other free sites that I'm looking into anyway which have a better free service.  This doesn't mean that FA is inherently BAD, nor that it doesn't provide a good free service for most people. If FA really can pull itself together, I'll happily donate, but I'm not holding my breath.  
And yes, because of the content of the site (no, not just cub porn, as I'm sure I'll be jumped on about THAT), I am looking for a home that suits my needs and tastes, and may be well worth paying for.  I'd rather pay for a site that filters art and doesn't contain things in opposition to what I'd like to be associated with.   I know I'm not required to donate, I just feel that many of the people calling for donations may not want to pay themselves.  
There's no point in repeating myself again.  If you didn't understand it, you didn't, and repeating it won't help, we simply disagree.  Sorry about my "mindset".  I guess it's wrong because it isn't the one that you have.


----------



## Leahtaur (Nov 20, 2006)

Tamen said:
			
		

> I am looking for a home that suits my needs and tastes, and may be well worth paying for.Â Â I'd rather pay for a site that filters art and doesn't contain things in opposition to what I'd like to be associated with.Â



It's called a personal website. Rydia.net is a nice provider, 5 bucks a month gets you pretty much all the bandwidth and space you'd ever need, and they don't allow any pornographic art. 

As for FA, don't think of it as donating to pay for others' porn; think of it as donating to keep this community of artists and art-lovers alive. You can find furry art anywhere. It's the community I like best. I'll be donating a fair chunk as soon as my Furbid auctions end. ^-^


----------



## Tamen (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I have a private website, just updating it as we speak, and intending to use it far more.

Problem solved!


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 22, 2006)

No one has taken a liking to the sheezy idea?

Make the main page show some dancing cat furry thing with some gawd-awful song playing that says 'hey we're down! Give us cash so we can go back up!' People will donate like hell if they see that.


----------

